# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  ЛК сообщила об оригинальном способе атаки пользователей легитимных сайтов

## CyberWriter

Крупные сайты, привлекающие большое количество посетителей, являются желанной, но в то же время хорошо защищенной целью злоумышленников. Именно поэтому одной из популярных тактик киберпреступников стал Malvertising — метод распространения вредоносного ПО через рекламные сети, не требующий взлома онлайн-ресурса.
Специалисты «Лаборатории Касперского» составили подробное описание механизма заражения жертв с помощью Malvertising, а также рекомендации по защите.
Принципиальное отличие атак через рекламные сети в том, что злоумышленникам не нужно втираться в доверие к потенциальным жертвам или взламывать популярные сайты. Достаточно найти провайдера рекламы, у которого можно купить просмотры, или стать таким провайдером самому. Всю остальную работу по распространению вредоносного кода сделают механизмы рекламной сети — в итоге доверенный сайт сам загрузит баннер, который содержит вредоносный код, и отобразит его пользователю.
За последнее время жертвами подобной техники стали сотни миллионов пользователей, в том числе посетители таких крупных медиа-сайтов, как NY Times, London Stock Exchange, Spotify, USNews, TheOnion, Yahoo!, YouTube. При этом возможности рекламных сетей обеспечивают дополнительную гибкость действий злоумышленников. К примеру, они могут воспользоваться механизмами целевой рекламы, чтобы купить показы для определенной аудитории из нужного им множества стран.
Использование рекламных сетей для распространения вредоносного ПО и реализации целевых атак затрагивает не только пользователей браузеров. Эта проблема также актуальна для приложений, в которых есть механизм показа рекламы: системы мгновенного обмена сообщениями (к примеру, Skype), почтовые клиенты (Yahoo!) и прочие. Дополнительно в круг потенциальных жертв попадает огромное количество пользователей мобильных приложений, которые также используют рекламные сети.
«Эта проблема не была бы столь горячей, будь осмотрительность одним из средств защиты против подобных вредоносных баннеров. Зачастую пользователю даже не нужно кликать по баннеру — при его отображении браузер автоматически выполнит встроенный код, который перенаправит пользователя на сайт с набором эксплойтов. После этого начинаются процессы подбора подходящего инструмента для использования уязвимости браузера или его дополнительных модулей расширения, а затем доставки и установки вредоносной программы. Все это может произойти в полностью автоматическом режиме, поэтому и защита должна быть автоматической — надежное решение класса Security Suite обеспечит безопасность не только браузера, но и других программ, участвующих в рекламной сети», — отмечает Кирилл Круглов, старший разработчик «Лаборатории Касперского».

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

А специалисты ЛК ничего не говорят о механизмах блокирования нежелательной рекламы? 
Например, насколько эффективно может бороться с таким способом распространения браузерное дополнение типа AdBlockPlus?

----------


## Макcим

> Крупные сайты, привлекающие большое количество посетителей, являются желанной, но в то же время хорошо защищенной целью злоумышленников. Именно поэтому одной из популярных тактик киберпреступников стал Malvertising — метод распространения вредоносного ПО через рекламные сети, не требующий взлома онлайн-ресурса.


Способ оригинальный, известный лет 10 если ни больше  :Smiley:  




> А специалисты ЛК ничего не говорят о механизмах блокирования нежелательной рекламы?





> Все это может произойти в полностью автоматическом режиме, поэтому и защита должна быть автоматической — *надежное решение класса Security Suite обеспечит безопасность не только браузера, но и других программ, участвующих в рекламной сети*», — отмечает Кирилл Круглов, старший разработчик «Лаборатории Касперского».

----------

